# Trivia 2/8



## luckytrim (Feb 8, 2019)

trivia 2/8
DID YOU KNOW...
If you had a tub of water big enough to hold Saturn, the  planet would float.


1. Which of the Fifty is nicknamed (among other nicknames) the  Yellowhammer
State ?
2. What annual event puts Sweetwater, Texas on the map  ?
3. Charterhouse, Harrow, and Roedean are all types of what in  England ?
  a. - Retail Chains
  b. - Bookstores
  c. - Hospitals
  d. - Schools
4. How old was Joe Louis when he lost to Rocky  Marciano?
  a. - 38
  b. - 39
  c. - 40
  d. - 41
5. The Makah tribe of the U.S. Pacific Northwest are allowed  to engage in
what maritime activity that is illegal for other  Americans?
6. In Stephen King's "The Shining", what was the name of the  hotel ?
7. Strange Words are These ;
Fulgurites are very fragile glass tubes that are created when  lightning 
strikes what sort of surface ?
8. The three-field system was an important innovation in  medieval 
agriculture. Cereals such as wheat or rye were planted in one  field. Legumes 
such as beans were planted in the second. What comprised the  third field?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Some fifty-four years ago, an incredible feat in music history  occurred. A
single artist or group occupied the top 5 spots on Billboard's  Hot 100 list 
for the
first time ever.... and it hasn't happened again, ever  .
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Alabama
2. 'World's Largest Rattlesnake Hunt'
3. - d
4. - a
5. Whaling
6. the Overlook
7. Sand
8. Land left fallow for that season

TRUTH !!
On April 4, 1964, an incredible feat in music history  occurred. A single
artist or group occupied the top 5 spots on Billboard's Hot  100 list for the
first time ever.
The top five that week starting at number one were "Can't Buy  Me Love",
"Twist and Shout", "She Loves You", "I Want to Hold Your Hand"  and "Please
Please Me". From February 22, 1964 straight through until  April 25, The
Beatles owned at least the first 2 positions on the chart  every week with
various singles.


----------

